# Logo for school



## Fubb1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello all, I am going into my first year of highschool and the magnet I am going to is brand new, (this is the first year) so the school is holding a contest for all students to decide what logo will be used to represent this new program. I have decided to enter the contest and have included 4 of my very messy sketches below. It would be great if everyone could give me their opinion on the sketches as well as any advice and/or constructive criticism you may have. For your information, this magnet is a STEAM magnet. Science, Technology, Engineering, Art, and Math and Taft is the residential school.


Cheers!
-Fubb1 

P.S. I know the sketches are ugly and messy right now


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

they are not as messy as you say they are hehe. they are all well designed. i dont spot anything super wrong. to me they are all worthy for finelines.
so bear in mind that all of them are great i like the second one the least because i dont like the seperations of the tabs that much and the last one the most.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

welcome to the forums fubb great design work I like the bottom one best do you have access to powerpoint ?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

The last one for me without doubt. Clean, simple and putting the message across. I'd be tempted to use a pair of compasses or at least draw around something for your circles. It's for a prefessional looking design so make it look as much that way as you can. Good luck with it.


----------



## Fubb1 (Aug 4, 2016)

meli said:


> welcome to the forums fubb great design work I like the bottom one best do you have access to powerpoint ?


I don't have access to powerpoint at the moment but I might be able to get it because my cousin works in these fields.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I favor the round one. Good luck whichever one you choose!


----------

